# just got shrimplets... what do you feed them?



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

hi guys,

just got my 1st batch of shrimplets in my tank... just want to find out what do you feed them or how do you care for them? This is my 1st time getting them... so just wanna find out how to help them survive and grow into adult shrimps... 

All suggestions and tips welcome and much appreciated


----------



## Tarobot (Jun 27, 2010)

what else is your tank? if you have like, 10 in heavily planted with other fish, dont rly have to feed anything at all. they'll eat filmy stuff that grow off plants. i have about 60 in a 2.5g atm with plants but i feed little hikari shrimp pellets daily, sometimes brine shrimp, sometimes bits of pleco algae wafer, sometimes shirakura shrimp food. theyll pretty much eat anything but if your tank is small be careful about overfeeding.


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

i got a 10 gal heavy planted one... all shrimp tank only no fishes... i do feed them hikari algae wafers and some fluval shrimp granules here and there


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Hello Stone.

In a heavily planted tank they should be fine (especially if alot of the plants are mosses). I just feed my PFR tank every couple days with an assortment of different foods and the shrimplets are just fine .

Hopefully that helps !

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## stonedaquarium (Jun 11, 2011)

thanks alot stuart... now my problem with my tank is that spirogyra is slowing starting to be a problem... darn thing just wont die... lol.. i reduced the photo period to 6 hours with my 2 ft T5HO... still that darn thing grows... now i got shrimplets... and shrimp i know conventional algaecides would be out of the picture... would oto cats be safe to add with shrimp? and would oto cats eat them? I didnt really know where to post this whether it be in the planted section or in the shrimp section... thought since its mainly a shrimp tank i post it in this section.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I had ottos in my PFR tank and they're fine.

Cheers,
Chris


----------

